# 1/32 scale Arado 196A-3



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm jumping into the WWII aircraft pool again I got a Revell Arado Ar 196A-3 floatplane in 1/32 scale. I put a small pager motor in it to spin the prop I'm planning a diorama with the plane taxiing through the water. I still have to do some weathering on the plane and finish it up then do the water and battery set up on the base, here are some pictures of what I have done with the plane so far.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great job! Really good job on the pilots!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great! Did you know Romania also used this plane in WW2? (I was going to suggest you try that version, but you already have the plane finished.)


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the work on the pilots as well. Did they come with the kit in those poses or are they 3rd party? Great lloking plane so far as well.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> I like the work on the pilots as well. Did they come with the kit in those poses or are they 3rd party? Great lloking plane so far as well.



Thanks for the comments guys. The seated pilot is from Master Details their Luftwaffe Fighter Pilot it came with four different heads. The standing figure is from Nemrod a US WWII Navy pilot that I converted by using one of the extra German heads and painting his flight suit in Luftwaffe colors. I wanted the radio operator/tail gunner in a standing position like he was getting ready to go out on the wing and attach to the crane to hoist the plane back on to the ship after a mission.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys the Arado 196 is finished I have it setting on a ocean made of painted aluminum foil the base is an upside down picture frame with the battery compartment under the water.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Wow, that looks great! Fantastic job all around.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautifully done and displayed. I have this Kit at home and may have to bump it up in the line of Projects I have to do.....Cheers Mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beauteous! I must get cracking on mine.


----------

